# CSO - Beyond the score.



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive just found these interesting videos. 
http://cso.org/ListenAndWatch/Details.aspx?id=8351

Also they have Bartok mandarin, Mozart PC 27, Holst Planets.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a DVD of this one on Shostakovich's Symphony No. 4:

*



*
It came free with the CD of the CSO recording of the symphony. I haven't checked, but I would guess that the other ones you mention are also available on DVD this way.


----------

